# Game Full, thanks: The Breaking of Gavar: A Wasted Lands campaign



## Kamard (Nov 26, 2002)

Go here for the campaign setting information. 

Hi there folks, I am starting up a play by post game in my newest campaign setting, the Wasted Lands.  I am looking for four to five players.

Recently, a number of influential people have gone missing around the city of Gavar, and the city has put a 100 gold piece reward for information leading to the recovery of these missing persons or the capture of their murderer/kidnapper.  Your characters, whether for gold or loyalty to their home city, or for simple fame, have agreed to band together (probably over drinks) and begin looking for information on one of the first people to vanish, the dwarven merchant Helmdos Even-Handed.

This campaign is relatively low magic and will be based a lot on political intrigue and the revealing of secrets, because thats what I like.  There will be plenty of room for combat, and development of your character outside the bounds of the adventures for the main plot.  You may find experience gain a bit slow after 3rd level or so, that is just because i find 3rd through 9th level play to be the most satisfying and challenging.  

You begin the game at 1st level.  All the other info you need to play is right there on the website.  If you are interested, please post a reply here mentioning said interest, and also e-mail me with a heads up, and your character.

Any questions, feel free to ask them.

We'll be playing on the In Character forum right here.  I will start a thread.  It might get a little buried at times, and I expect that each player will post at least once a day. 

Well, I definately hope I get some interest for this!

Kamard


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm interested in playing.  sent you an email, too.  thinking of playing a rogue, not sure what race yet.


----------



## Rathan (Nov 27, 2002)

Count me in!!!

I've desided to play a fighter.....


----------



## Kamard (Nov 27, 2002)

So, that looks like two players. I hope I get character sheets soon.

I'm looking for two to four more.  Four is the minimum I will go for a party.


----------

